# an oldie but a true goldie.bomb the bass



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

watching "city of industry" last night and had to pull out the soundtrack once i heard this.incredible :thumb:






and an alarmingly good remix :doublesho


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

Good choice mate :thumb:

I love their cover of Say A Little Prayer


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

One of my fave's






Cheers


----------

